# gcc-Optimierung für Intel Atom N270

## mario88

Ich setze gerade einem Freund von mir Gentoo auf seinem Asus EEE PC 1000h auf. Dieser hat einen Intel Atom N270-Prozessor verbaut. (ein Kern, 32 Bit, HyperThreading)

Jetzt hab ich im Internet nicht allzuviel dazu gefunden, weil es anscheinend nur sehr wenige Leute gibt, die Gentoo auf diesem "Netbook" installiert haben.

Weiß jemand zufällig was man für diese CPU am besten bei march in die make.conf reinschreibt?

PS: Hab zwar ein wenig im Internet dazu gefunden, das wirkte aber alles nicht wirklich seriös.   :Shocked: 

danke im voraus

----------

## AmonAmarth

folgende info stammt von gentoo wiki (google cache)

 *Quote:*   

> Atom N270 
> 
> CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"
> 
> CFLAGS="-march=prescott -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"
> ...

 

klingt acuh relativ vernünftig für meine ohren

----------

## mario88

ok danke ich werde diese Flags verwenden

ab gcc-4.3 kann man ja sowieso march=native schreiben

----------

